
Resonance Audio SDK for FMOD – Just Released - mauskopf
https://github.com/resonance-audio/resonance-audio-fmod-sdk
======
mauskopf
This is the initial release of Google's spatial audio SDK for FMOD, which
includes: 3D audio spatialization, Ambisonic soundfield rendering, Reverb
rendering using a room model with custom surface materials, Occlusion, Sound
directivity controls, Source spread controls, Distance attenuation

